# Wow, you're pretty good...for a girl...



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Maybe I am being oversensitive, but it bugs the crap out of me to hear people say this! I have been playing guitar for eight years now...and if I had a quarter for everytime I heard this comment I swear I would be a millionaire!

This is a back-handed compliment! I know the people saying it (usually men, but not always) are trying to be nice...but it's annoying nonetheless... 

I know most of the people on here are female...has anyone else had an experience with this?


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I don't play the guitar I just sing . . . happens to me all the time . . . what makes me mad is when the guys sort of smirk and say, "Hey Talitha, why not do a special performance for us?" Sometimes I could just . . . :hammer:. I hope to put out a album someday.  but that's just a nice dream.


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I have gotten that a lot- I also play guitar and work on classic cars- i get that all the time- and actually look at it as a compliment- there aren't that many girls that play guitar, - let alone completely redo an interior of a car, and prep it for paint- It just shows how much they know....-fact is-you are probably better than half the guys out there :thumb:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

I got the same thing when I worked in tech support..... people would assume that because I'm female, I wouldn't know how to fix their problem! Occasionally, I'd get those who would ask to speak w/my supervisor, after they asked if he was a man :angry: I'd tell them that if they had a computer problem they wanted fixed, the last person they'd want to speak w/is my boss cause all he knew how to do was fill out paperwork! And most of that wasn't even on the computer........


----------



## heathersboers (Sep 5, 2008)

I actually had that today- i am training to be assistant manager at Advance Auto parts- Some male customers walk in and demand to speak to a man about their vehicle- Our store is mostly women-there are 2 men that work there- I do end up helping them out though- they think women don't know anything about a car!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

yep....it can be aggravating at times............. :roll:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

They haven't figured out yet that tho we may be the weaker sex they have the weaker brains . . .  :shades:


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

LoL...good one, Talitha...


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

The male brain went south a long time ago. Females have evolved to actually use their brains and have rather excelled beyond the males belief. Most male brains have suffered from oxygen deprivation for so long(they sit a lot) that its pretty much useless. Muscles don't think, they just act. 
crocee


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

But I like muscles . . . :hammer:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

once at school, we were having a boy v girl contest (to see who could make the most basketball baskets. (for once) Finally, the boys won, they were so happy, hooting and hollerin, but a girl said "At least we have our brains to rely on, and not _just_ our braun." The boys stopped, and one replied "what's braun?"

I thought that was pretty funny.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Muscles, "brawn" have their place but they can't think things out. Just like good little puppies, they do what their told. Muscles do not do things on their own, they must me told when and how. I have seen really nice looking rocks that I wanted to bring home. I told the rock to get up and get in the truck, did it listen?, NOPE. I had to pick the dang thing up and carry it.
crocee


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

I'm just waiting for Bob's comment. LOL


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Last time somebody told me that was when my dad had a target shoot with his friends :ROFL: "you shoot pretty good, for a girl." :roll: 

Thats awesome that you play guitar, I'm trying to learn myself.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

goathappy--my best advice is to just stick with it and if you feel yourself getting frustrated...take a break and come back to it later. When I first started out I would practice for about 15 mins at a time a few times a day. As I got better, I lengthened my practice sessions gradually. 

Another tip...if you plan on singing too, it's a lot easier to learn sing and play together as you're learning the guitar. If you try to learn guitar first and add the singing in later, it's much more difficult. 

If you can afford lessons, they are well worth it if you can find a good instructor that will teach what you want learn. Some instructors make every student learn what they want to teach instead of teaching the student what the student wants to learn...if that makes any sense...


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

rebelshope said:


> I'm just waiting for Bob's comment. LOL


Bob is smart, Never get into a debate with women about men.

It looks like Bob has already gone out to the mail box and picked up his brain. Most guys receive it between 25 and 30 years of age, they go out to pick up the mail and its miracuously there. Some a little later and very few a little sooner. My son is 24 and we are still patiently waiting for his.
crocee


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

crocee - :ROFL:


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

If you think I am getting in the middle of this, you are nuts.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Bob--my husband says the same thing...lol...

Oh, and when he saw that you were from PA he wanted me to mention that he and some family members have a hunting/fishing camp near Ridgeway...right on the edge of the Allegany forest...he is an avid outdoorsman...you two would probably get along splendidly.


----------



## rkalgren (Sep 22, 2008)

We live 16 miles from Ridgway, PA, in Brockway.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Small world...lol...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

My ex was teaching me to shoot (yep, he's a cop, well he's a Chief of Police now), anyway, the "guys" decided I was doing pretty well. So, they gave me the test they give the guys when they graduate from the Academy. My ex got the highest rating of his graduating class - Distinguished Expert. I would have qualified as Expert. One of the guys (who wasn't that good) said "wow, you're good for a girl"! So, I came back with "yeh, you are good for a girl too"!

As you get older it will bother you less. You know how good you are. Now I usually add "What do I know, I'm just a woman"! :angel2: 

Oh, another comeback I've heard is, "I haven't been a "girl" since I was 13, what do women look like were you come from?" :hi5:


----------

